

American income tax rates from 1944 to 1963 were 92% [pdf]. - known
http://www.taxfoundation.org/files/fed_individual_rate_history-june2010.pdf

======
uuoc
To be truly comparative, the chart also needs to include, for each year, the
median and average household incomes for each tax year as well.

Knowing that in 1917 those making over $2million were taxed at 67% is fine,
but without converting $2million into todays dollar value, it is hard to
compare the relative effect.

~~~
corysama
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2+million+dollars+from+...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2+million+dollars+from+1917)

$ 33.73 million(2010 US dollars)

------
stretchwithme
Read a great book about how destructive such high taxes are called The Way The
World Works by Jude Wanniski.

